# Laying turf in front yard.



## Phillip97 (Feb 16, 2021)

Hi, I'm currently looking at getting my front yard re turfed in the coming weeks, I don't have a fence out the front and the yard is completely open. Should I look at getting ways to baracade it's off once I get it laid, and if so what's a quick/cheap way of doing so


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Do you normally have a bunch of traffic in your yard ?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Once the sod is down you should be fine unless you have vehicle traffic or a lot of people walking by. I know here in the States the home improvement stores sell some cheap mesh plastic fencing you could use. I'm sure Bunnings would have something like that as they seem to sell everything there from what I have heard, it's like Australia's Wal-Mart 

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Sta-Green-Actual-100-ft-x-7-ft-Wildlife-Netting-Black-Polypropylene-No-Dig-Garden-Extruded-Mesh-Rolled-Fencing/50119481


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

If you're just looking to deter foot traffic, I would string up some plastic caution tape on some stakes or posts - or use crime scene tape if you want to stir your neighbors.


----------



## Phillip97 (Feb 16, 2021)

Luckily it's just a quiet street I live on so people passing by arnt that often luckily, I think I'll just chuck up some mesh or temporary fencing for the time, thanks!


----------



## ColeLawn (Nov 11, 2020)

I use stakes and vibrant colored mason line/string and keep them up until I've mowed the new grass 3-4 times. Mesh/fencing is completely unnecessary, in my experience.


----------

